# My sweet sweet girl



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

We lost our German Shepherd Dog early sunday morning. She was 9 years old and just a remarkable animal. She was abandoned at a race horse farm at 6 mos and had mange, parasites,fleas and ticks. She was dog aggressive. She turned out to be a wonderful representative of the breed She had papers and was of European lines. She mothered and kept in line all my young fosters, she knew before all of us that my mother was very ill and my daughters boyfriend had been bitten by two GSD's when he was a teenager. She made it her job to let him know how wacky,weird and wonderful German Shepherds are. I got up sunday morning and whan we all came down the steps she was not her chirpy self. I took one look at her and knew something was wrong. We flew to the ER. Her gums were pale and it was determined her spleen had ruptured....Hemangiosarcoma again(we lost savannah to it last year) the best we could do was not let our loyal friend suffer. My son,daughter and her boyfriend(who by now loves them sheppys just as we do) all were there to say our final goodbyes. The house is so empty. My amazing girl left this world with my arms tight around her. 

Go with grace my sweet sweet bailey There is a shooting star waiting in the heavens for you. You taught everyone around you just what love is. 

My heart is just so heavy,I had just picked up an older GSD at the shelter a week before she left us. I think he will stay. I cannot imagine my life without one of these beautiful dogs in it.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. It sounds like you had a wonderful relationship and she was a great companion. It's always hard to see them go.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

They are truly amazing creatures, aren't they?

Your Bailey sounds like she was a very special girl. Her luck certainly changed for the better when you came into her life. 

She will watch over you from above. Take good care.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

they always leave us too soon.
thanks for sharing her memory with us.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

bailey sounds like a remarkable animal indeed. goodspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family for your lost. Yes, in heaven is where they will have abundance of love and care along with all those squeeky toys only god himself can make.. Take care.. /hugs


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

so sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Bailey was as lucky to have you as you were her- you'll see her again someday- when it's time. In the meantime I'm sure she'll still be helping to look after the others.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Bailey chose her family well. She knew where to get the good things life has to offer. Thank you for taking her in and seeing that she got them.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 4dognight You taught everyone around you just what love is.


Can any one of us claim to have achieved this in our lives.

God speed Bailey


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

How lucky Bailey was to have your family love her...







Bailey



Lee


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

RIP Sweet Bailey. I am glad you had the love of a great family so you could become the great girl you were born to be.


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I am so sorry; Thank you for taking this girl into your home and loving her as much as she loved you. RIP sweet one.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I am so so sorry. I lost mine yesterday to the same disease. Yes, the house feels so empty right now, and I feel lost. It's a whole new world when they leave us.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss. Thank-you for adopting this dog and giving her months of a good life.


----------

